#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Экспресс вегерианство в условиях городской спешки.

## Йошимицу

Предлагаю обсудить в данном треде вегетарианское питание в условиях нехватки времени, рецепты "быстрых" завтраков.
  Приходя домой после работы, хочется просто упасть на кровать, нет сил что-нибудь приготовить. С утра, спеша на работу, опять же нет возможности уделять много времени готовке. Так как же питаться-то нормально? Какими рецептами каждодневных вегитарианских блюд "на скорую руку" вы пользуетесь? Что можно приготовить из легко доступных продуктов.

----------


## Аньезка

Ну, типичный мой обед (или ужин). Занимает минут 15 готовки (большая часть времени уходит просто на подогрев воды). Покупаете в супермаркете вареники с картофелем и грибами. Бросаете их на 4 минуты в кипящую воду. К ним можно добавить заранее (например, в выходные) заготовленное что-то, например, квашеную капусту или винегрет. Сами вареники можно есть со сметаной или кабачковой икрой. Усё! Мне хватает.

А на завтрак - просто творог (я ово-лакто-вегетарианка)

----------


## Банзай

Жениться бы тебе, барин (с).

----------


## Клен

Одно из моих любимых блюд, готовится быстро и просто:
Покупаете баночку консервированной фасоли в каком-нибудь соусе, потом потрите пару-тройку морковин на терке, порежьте одну головку лука и тушите все это вместе минут 7-10. Потом нужно порезать хлеб, желательно белый, кубиками. (кусочка два). Их нужно поджарить так, чтобы получились сухарики, минуты 3-4, короче говоря. А потом все смешать. оч. вкусно. времени на готовку уходить 25-30 мин.
ну уж если совсем извратиться, можно чуть-чуть сыра сверху потереть, но я это в основном для красоты делаю.
но самая моя типична еда - это гречневая каша с каким-нибудь вареным или тушенным овощем. с тыквой, например, потушить - вкуснятина, опять же совсем недолго получается.

----------


## Аньезка

> но самая моя типична еда - это гречневая каша с каким-нибудь вареным или тушенным овощем. с тыквой, например, потушить - вкуснятина, опять же совсем недолго получается.


Кстати, да! Я просто варю, и потом со сметаной мешаю. Гречка для вег-цев очень важна - в ней железа много.

----------


## Штелп

> Ну, типичный мой обед (или ужин). Занимает минут 15 готовки (большая часть времени уходит просто на подогрев воды). Покупаете в супермаркете вареники с картофелем и грибами. Бросаете их на 4 минуты в кипящую воду. К ним можно добавить заранее (например, в выходные) заготовленное что-то, например, квашеную капусту или винегрет. Сами вареники можно есть со сметаной или кабачковой икрой. Усё! Мне хватает.
> 
> А на завтрак - просто творог (я ово-лакто-вегетарианка)


 :Smilie:   Отличный рецепт.  :Smilie:   То, что знаю. В гипер и супермаркетах, упор делается на импортную линейку продуктов(за редким исключением). Помните пожалуйста о : 1) генмодифицированых продуктах.....   2) консервантах и веществах замедляющих скорость хим.реакций. Спросите себя(организм,тело) надо оно ему? Я без пикировки, просто помните об этом покупая тот или другой продукт  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

С вечера замачивайте рис, утром быстро варите его в смеси с чечевицей. Можно добавить любые специи или фрукты, йогурт, ряженку.
Специями никогда пренебрегать не стоит, т. к. они содержат янские элементы, дополняющие вегетарианское питание.


На сковороде в растительном масле обжариваете любые овощи со специями, параллельно варите лапшу (я использую быстрого приготовления Роллтон), потом валите ее туда же и обжариваете

Хорошо обжаривать рис с чесноком и яйцом (кому позволяют убеждения)

Главное - комбинируйте и используйте специи.

----------


## Йошимицу

Да, рис хорош в любом виде, правда чаще приходится есть свежезамороженную гавайскую/мексиканскую/др. смесь.

Аня,ваш обед(ужин) и мой завтрак очень похожи =)
Чаще всего завтракаю блинчаками с разнообразной начинкой.
Правда полезность подобной еды для вегетарианца... ну вы меня понимаете  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

> Правда полезность подобной еды для вегетарианца... ну вы меня понимаете


Без витаминчиков в таблетках не обойтись!
А так, вариантов 2:
1. Либо заготавливать заранее еду, которая может неделю не портиться. Например, борщ (я его без мяса делаю, разумеется).
2. Либо жену заводить, как тут уже правильно сказали, которая будет сидеть дома и каждый день вкусно готовить  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Lana

Чем больше проходит времени от момента приготовления пищи до потребления - тем менее она полезна. В идеале надо готовить и есть сразу.
Так наготавливать на неделю - не сосветую.

----------


## Граакль

*плов с грибами.*

Варите рис (15 мин)  А за это время, чтобы было не скучно жарите на растительном масле грибы с луком.

Потом рис вываливаете и перемешиваете. Просто восторг  :Smilie: 

ЗЫ:

Мой способ варки риса:

Рис пропаренный, сыпете в кастрюлю, заливаете водой так, чтобы над рисом было воды на 1 см где-то.  Ставите на сильный огонь, закипит, огонь на минимум и курышку. Через 15 минут рис готов. Идеально сварен и ничего "отбрасывать" или промывать не надо. И много бюджетней, чем пакеты.

Грибы - резанные замороженные шампиньоны, дешево и вкусно. Прям на скородку их, сами размерзнут.

*Овощной борщ*  (может быть кислый)

Ем уже год каждый день. Делаю большую кастрюлю и потом только разогреваю.

Готовить элементарно и очень вкусно.

В кастрюлю режет обычную капусту или квашенную (и так и так вкусно)
Закидываете туда же банку-две томатной пасты (она дает "крепость" бульону) варите до готовности капусты.

Можно туда докинуть любые овощи по вкусу - цв. капусту, картошку, брокколи, свеклу.
Если обычная капуста, я обычно добавляю несколько капель Тобаско для остроты.

В борщ (уже в тарелку естественно) можно добавить соевый майонез, очень вкусно  :Smilie: 

Если не любите майонез, можно ложку масла растительного добавить, чтобы появились "кружки жира" на поверхности супа  :Smilie:   вместе с густотой, которую даст томатная паста получается полная иллюзия мясного супа  :Wink:

----------


## Антон Николаев

Завтракаю я лепешками со сливочным маслом.

А вот ужин... Даже если сильно устал, еда ведь и для расслабления тоже важна. Так что режем и _слегка_ обжариваем лук, в это время в чайнике кипятим воду, в это же время режем и кидаем к луку морковь, заливаем овощи кипятком, и туда же кидаем еще какой-нибудь нарезанный овощ (ну, картошку, например), лавровый лист, и так за пятнадцать минут готов суп.

----------


## Igaa

Ребята. Растительная пища конечно полезна. но больше пользы не от того что ты ешь а как. 
В Китае например мы на себе прочувствовали поговорку война войной а обед по расписанию, ибо как настало  время обеда, все бросали дела ( даже очень важные ) и шли чафанить. обед кстати занимал как минимум два часа :-)
ну а пользе свежей пищи я и говорить не буду. 
Наш мир суетный , но даже в нем можно распределить время так, чтобы уделить трапезе достаточно времени и внимания, при правильном питании и сбалансированной нагрузки, то и после работы усталости не будет и раньше встать можно.  
 Ужин по возможности можно и пропустить :-) ( еще одна поговорка подкрелена медицинскими изысканиями)   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Legba

Рекомендую обратить внимание на магазин "Индийские специи" на Сухаревке. Там есть масса интересных продуктов, способных скрасить вегетарианцу жизнь - различные далы, специи, гхи, папады наконец. Ну и всеразличные черные и белые китайские грибы.
Рецепт офисного обеда ака "МАЧО БУРРИТО".
Тонкий лаваш развернуть, обильно смазатькаким-либо мягким сыром (типа "фета"), набить огурцами, зеленью и т.п. Свернуть в трубочку и взять на работу. Отрезать по кусочку и есть.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Кстати, православный пост сильно нашему вегскому брату полезен! В супермаркетах появляется соевая колбаса пяти-шести сортов, соевые сосиски с разными наполнителями и паштет, тоже, разумеется соевый. Правда, когда пост заканчивается, всё это пропадает. Но можно купить на рынках. На Дорогомиловском в Москве есть палаточка, где эти радости имеются круглый год. На вегской колбасе зачёркнутая корова нарисована.  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

А по весне в оттаивающих супермаркетах появляется м-м-м-м! вкуснющая МАЦА!!!!!!!!!!!!

Затариваюсь двумя коробками, но хватает от силы на два месяца в лучшем случае.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

кефир Био вит лудше для холостяка нет

----------


## Йошимицу

Фсе, меня заклеймили холостяком :d 
Это оффтопик между прочим :d

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

Что ж Вы так категоричны?!.

----------


## Йошимицу

Вовсе нет, просто зеленый смайл неправильно работает.
Вместо  :Big Grin:  показывается ":d" 

Категоричность тут ни к чему, ведь это правда  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Ухх, а я беру лаваш и сыру туда и в микроволновку.
А ещё, когда в Царицыно бываю, покупаю вкусную шаурму :Smilie:

----------


## Саша Кречет

Каши-радость наша...запасы на зиму, вместо мяса-фасоль.Наварить побольше разделить на порции- и хранить.Готовить-тушить- в разнообразных соусах- с чесноком, луком, морковью, добавлять в супы. Витамины конечно разрушаются- но мне от фасоли белок нужен. И обязательно салат. На работу всегда беру свое- здоровье дороже фасфуда. Никаких кубиков в супах. Для вкуса и густоты- муки жаренной. Включить бы в рацион пробиотики- не такие как в супермаркетах а специальные их только в Новосибе делают- хранятся они недолго.
      Соевые сосиски вызывают оо-очень большое подозрение...Хотя вред ГМО пока не доказан. Мало ли..Я стараюсь не есть все содержащее вкусовые добавки, ароматизаторы. Все эти канцерогены.. А потом спрашивается чего это в России такой молодой рак.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

> Ухх, а я беру лаваш и сыру туда и в микроволновку.
> А ещё, когда в Царицыно бываю, покупаю вкусную шаурму


Браты! Валим все в Царицыно! Там торгуют ВЕГЕТАРИАНСКОЙ шаурмой!  :EEK!:

----------


## Штелп

> Каши-радость наша...запасы на зиму, вместо мяса-фасоль.Наварить побольше разделить на порции- и хранить.Готовить-тушить- в разнообразных соусах- с чесноком, луком, морковью, добавлять в супы. Витамины конечно разрушаются- но мне от фасоли белок нужен. И обязательно салат. На работу всегда беру свое- здоровье дороже фасфуда. Никаких кубиков в супах. Для вкуса и густоты- муки жаренной. Включить бы в рацион пробиотики- не такие как в супермаркетах а специальные их только в Новосибе делают- хранятся они недолго.
>       Соевые сосиски вызывают оо-очень большое подозрение...Хотя вред ГМО пока не доказан. Мало ли..Я стараюсь не есть все содержащее вкусовые добавки, ароматизаторы. Все эти канцерогены.. А потом спрашивается чего это в России такой молодой рак.


 :Smilie:  ГенМодифицированыеПродукты- яд убивающий очень тонко и очень медленно(в нашей семье,когда возник интерес,было проштудировано много разных публикаций),спросите гугл или зайдите к зелёным. Невыгодны к сожалению,некоторые исследования крупному капиталу :Frown:  . Предлогаю семейный рецепт начала дня:  1 чайная ложка свежевыжатого лимонного сока+1чайная ложка мёда(мёд должен быть однородным и без добавок)+1 столовая ложка тыквенного(можно оливковое)масло, первого холодного отжима. Всё перемешать до однородности, употреблять на голодный желудок,после употребления выждать 15-20 минут(утренняя практика :Smilie:  )и пить , и есть кто ,что пьёт и ест :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

а я завтракаю овсянкой. беру геркулес и заливаю его горячей водой. пока завариваю чай , геркулес уже готов. 
или можно варить, поставить на плиту и идти умываться, пока умоешься уже каша готова.
можно положить в него клюкву, толченую с сахаром или медом или брусничное варенье тоже вкусно. 
а можно ничего не класть.

----------


## Gonzo

Это из разряда простейших, но может быть самое вкусное из известных мне. Накормить можно 4, может, пять человек. Рассчитано на четверых. Блюдо сытное. Самый Экспресс. Из разряда - "ввалились гости".

Компоненты есть в любой лавочке. Можно заранее купить и держать дома. Нужно две консервные баночки фасоли. Одна с белой, другая с красной. Разная фасоль - для эстетики. Можно одинаковую, но строго - *две* баночки. Ещё нужно *три* пакетика чёрных сухариков, причем обязательно с чесноком. Другие *не годятся*!!! И *один* пакетик майонеза. Словом, 3-2-1. Вот и всё.

Берем кастрюльку, засыпаем сухарики, выкладываем фасоль, всё заливаем майонезом, перемешиваем. Готовим тарелочки, раскладываем и сразу подаём. Очень важно не ждать, а "употреблять" сразу. Через 15 минут всё будет испорчено. Сухарики размякнут...

Поразительно вкусно! Вам понравится.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Где-то в разделе "Диета и питание" уже было замечено, что очень много вегетарианских рецептов размещено на вайшнавских сайтах. Многие из этих рецептов собраны в книге "Ведическое кулинарное искусство" (автор - Адираджа дас). В книге приведены 133 рецепта, значительная часть которых вполне подпадает под категорию экспресс-вегетарианство. Немного жаль, что буддисты-вегетарианцы пока не создали (и не издали!) чего-то подобного. Впрочем, тема "Вегетарианская кухня" обнадёживает!

----------


## ullu

а в майонезе яйца  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> а в майонезе яйца


Майонез тоже выбирать надо! :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Майонеза без яиц не бывает. Соус майонез приготавливается на основе яичных желтков и горчичного порошка. Яичные желтки взбиваются с горчичным порошком, так что без яиц никак не обойтись, если яиц нет то нет и майонеза, тогда это какой-то другой соус уже.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Майонеза без яиц не бывает. Соус майонез приготавливается на основе яичных желтков и горчичного порошка. Яичные желтки взбиваются с горчичным порошком, так что без яиц никак не обойтись, если яиц нет то нет и майонеза, тогда это какой-то другой соус уже.


Если трудно найти майонез (или какой-то другой соус :Smilie:  ) без вышеописанной составляющей, то лучше вообще от него отказаться. ИМХО.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Для тех, кто не может найти майонеза без яиц, сообщаю:
"Моя семья. Майонез салатный". В нём отсутствуют яичный желток и яичный порошок. Загустители искусственные.
Приятного аппетита.

----------


## Аньезка

> ГенМодифицированыеПродукты- яд убивающий очень тонко и очень медленно(в нашей семье,когда возник интерес,было проштудировано много разных публикаций),спросите гугл или зайдите к зелёным. Невыгодны к сожалению,некоторые исследования крупному капиталу . Предлогаю семейный рецепт начала дня:  1 чайная ложка свежевыжатого лимонного сока+1чайная ложка мёда(мёд должен быть однородным и без добавок)+1 столовая ложка тыквенного(можно оливковое)масло, первого холодного отжима. Всё перемешать до однородности, употреблять на голодный желудок,после употребления выждать 15-20 минут(утренняя практика )и пить , и есть кто ,что пьёт и ест


Штелп, а лимон+мёд+масло - это зачем?? Что это даёт?

----------


## Тала

Из разряда экспресс-завтрака. Крупу гречневую с вечера промываем и замачиваем в холодной воде (1 к 2,5). Утром солим по вкусу, варим 1-2 мин. после закипания. Каша готова. Сохранено максимум витаминов. Если съесть с сырой капустой железо из каши усвоится максимально (в капусте много витамина С, в 100 г капусты витамина С в 2 раза больше, чем в 100 г лимона, но 100 г капусты съесть гораздо легче). Летом еще лучше есть со сладким перцем. В нем витамина в 4-6 раз больше чем в лимоне, в красном перце больше, чем в зеленом. Так же можно варить любую другую кашу. Для пшена пропорции 1 к 4, варить нужно минуты 3. Для риса 1 к 2, к 2,5. Бурый варить минут 5, обычный достаточно 3. Для натуральной овсянки (крупа, а не геркулес) пропорции 1 к 2, к 2,5. Варить минут 5. Сваренную кашу нужно замотать во что-то теплое, в полотенце, например минут на 20 - 30(для гречки это не нужно). В обычный рис я добавляю отруби (2 ст. л. на стакан риса), чтобы компенсировать то, что у него отобрали в процессе обработки. Каши по таком рецепту получаются гораздо вкуснее обычных, и главное в них вся польза сохранена.Кашу я предпочитаю есть с растительным маслом. И соевым соусом. А если есть время, то можно приготовить соус из грибов: промытые грибы (лучше всего вешенки) порезать, в кастрюльке залить водой, добавить растительное масло, порезанную луковицу, посолить и проварить минут 10-15 после закипания. Минуты за 3 до конца варки добавить лавровый лист. Этот соус украшает любую кашу.
Фасоль, горох тоже лучше размачивать, обязательно в холодной воде. Перед варкой воду сменить, но фасоль и горох все равно варятся 1,5-2 часа, так что фасоль это скорее вечерний вариант. Солить бобовые нужно только после того, как они полностью готовы, то есть стали мягкими.

А к каше можно еще салатик (а можно и без каши салатик съесть и наесться). Листья салата, щавель (если есть по сезону), петрушку, укроп, моем, салат и щавель режим крупно, зелень помельче, слегка солим, добавляем лимонного сока, растительного масла, огурец, помидор (если есть), добавляем пророщенную пшеницу, пять орехов на порцию. Или другой вариант: салат+тертая морковка+зелень+тофу или мягкий несычужный сыр (типа брынзы)+ растительное масло.

Вот еще рецепт для утра. Творог присолить, смешать со сметаной, петрушкой, черным молотым перцем. Намазывать на хлебцы или есть так.
Или другой вариант. Мягкий несычужный сыр потереть на терке, смешать с майонезом и приправой для пиццы. Намазывать на хлебцы или хлеб.

----------


## Тала

А вот еще несколько быстрых рецептов, может не совсем утренних, но вечером тоже много времени не занимают.

*Масло с томатом.* Для утра, правда не подходит, так как содержит лук. Но для вечера очень даже ничего. Размягченное сливочное масло (которое полежало не в холодильнике) смешиваем с томатной пастой, мелко порезанным репчатым луком, черным молотым перцем. Может храниться в холодильнике несколько дней.
А вот еще очень интересная вещь. Но тоже не для утра. Берем макароны типа Ролтон, в сыром виде измельчаем, добавляем чеснок, майонез, чтобы получилась редкая смесь. И оставляем на несколько часов для набухания. Употребляем, намазывая на хлеб, хлебцы. Напоминает сырный салат. Если угостите кого-то, кто не знает из чего сделано, подумает, что это действительно сырный салат.

*Макароны с томатом.* Для этого блюда нужны макароны быстрого приготовления типа Ролтон. Заливаем макароны кипятком с солью ( я стараюсь химию, содержащуюся в приправах к ним не употреблять). Готовим соус: протушиваем лук с растительным маслом, добавляем разведенную водой томатную пасту или томатный сок, солим слегка, повариваем эту смесь минут 5, добавляем сметану и соевый соус, еще немного провариваем. Выкладываем в эту смесь макароны. Блюдо должно получиться редким по констиенции ( то есть соуса должно быть много)

А вот вам рецепт *вегетарианской шавермы (*я придумала сама, прошу не судить строго). Любые грибы протушиваете на сковороде). В готовые грибы добавляете овощи по сезону – летом сладкий перец, зимой мелко порезанную капусту, можно огурцы, в обще что есть, добавляете петрушку, все перемешиваете. Лаваш для шавермы, если он большой разрезаете на две части, смазываете кетчупом и майонезом, накладываете начинку и заматываете. Сковороду смазываете очень тонким слоем масла, нагреваете хорошо. Кладете шавермы и слегка подрумяниваете с обеих сторон. Когда готовите грибы, можно добавить также отваренный соевый текстурат (в обиходе именуется соевым мясом), но это для тех, кто не имеет предубеждений против данного продукта.

*Тосты с помидорами*. Помидоры мелко нарезать, потушить на сковороде с растительным маслом и небольшим количеством соли, чтобы слегка выпарилась жидкость. Хлеб для тостов запечь в тостере, каждый кусочек смазать сливочным маслом с одной стороны (если не употребляете масло, можно и так оставить), намазываем на каждый кусочек помидорную смесь, сверху раскладываем несколько кубиков несычужного сыра (можно обойтись и без сыра). Тосты раскладывать на сухую сковороду и запекать в заранее разогретой духовке или микроволновке.
И на последок совершенно ошеломительное блюдо. *Макароны с чесноком и сыром.* Пока отвариваются макароны несычужный сыр или тофу нарезать кубиками, и залить заправкой, состоящей из 1-2 раздавленных зубчиков чеснока, приправы для пиццы и подсолнечного масла. Перемешать сыр с этой заправкой и пусть настоится. Если кто-то вообще не ест сыр, можно и без сыра обойтись. Готовые макароны откинуть на дуршлаг, затем снова возвратить в кастрюлю, добавить сыр с маслом, перемешать, накрыть крышкой. Дать постоять 5 минут.

----------


## Тала

По поводу искуственных витаминов. Это не слишком полезно.Я никогда не употребляю искусственные витамины, да и вообще таблетки. Думаю, с помощью пищи можно решить все проблемы с витаминами. В частности, та же молотая морская капуста, ламинария (в аптеке продается) просто кладезь всех основных витаминов. Я делаю заранее 0,5-литровую банку, храню в холодильнике и ем потом пока не кончится. Достаточно столовой ложки в день, по желанию можно и больше. Готовится так: насыпаете меньше половины банки морской капусты, доливаете кипятком до верха, закрываете крышкой, настаиваете несколько часов. Ставите в холодильник и используете по мере надобности.
Много витаминов в пророщенной пшенице, отрубях. Да и овощи сырые нужно есть каждый день. Если лень делать салат, можно просто есть в прикуску с едой. И проблем не будет. У меня сыну 9, вегетарианец с рождения, и даже до рождения. Здоров и полон сил. И никаких искусственных витаминов.

----------


## Йошимицу

Спасибо за рецепты, Тала, прям даже кушать захотел =)

----------


## Kamla

Да какое же это экспресс вегетарианство?!!
Дорогая, Тала, все это вкусно конечно же, но хотелось бы проще. У меня соседушка-вегетарианец всю зиму зайчию капусту с газонов собирал, и ел. Вот это, я понимаю, реал экспресс)). Вот и меня, чувствую, очень обламывают эти заходы в места, где можно купить доброкачественную зелень. Но так как вы вроде разбираетесь в этом, может поделитесь со мной. С каких деревьев можно есть листья? У меня на пути встречаются фикусы, эвкалипты, сосны, пальмы, да кипарысы.. Полагаю хоть эвкалипты могут быть полезными,чтоб не тратить жизнь на магазин?

----------


## Aleksey L.

а Вы у деревьев спросите...

----------


## Вао

> С каких деревьев можно есть листья? У меня на пути встречаются фикусы, эвкалипты, сосны, пальмы, да кипарысы.. Полагаю хоть эвкалипты могут быть полезными,чтоб не тратить жизнь на магазин?


Листья кипариса есть нельзя. Потому что кипарисы необходимы для созерцания.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

посозерцал, и съел... а то завянут  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> посозерцал, и съел... а то завянут


Кошмар. Какое варварство? :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

Вао, у меня их слишком много во дворе)) Не убудет.
пс. а кипарис-то я есть и не собиралась :-)

----------


## Тала

> У меня соседушка-вегетарианец всю зиму зайчию капусту с газонов собирал, и ел.  Вот и меня, чувствую, очень обламывают эти заходы в места, где можно купить доброкачественную зелень. Но так как вы вроде разбираетесь в этом, может поделитесь со мной. С каких деревьев можно есть листья? У меня на пути встречаются фикусы, эвкалипты, сосны, пальмы, да кипарысы.. Полагаю хоть эвкалипты могут быть полезными,чтоб не тратить жизнь на магазин?


Листья липы. 
Из трав молодая крапива, лебеда, спорыш, щирица.

----------


## Тала

> Да какое же это экспресс вегетарианство?!!
> Дорогая, Тала, все это вкусно конечно же, но хотелось бы проще.


Проще: берете пучок листьев салата, промываете и ешьте. Кстати, для себя я так и делаю. Готовлю в основном для мужа и ребенка. И все эти блюда которые я привела готовятся максимум 20 минут.

----------


## Тала

> Вот и меня, чувствую, очень обламывают эти заходы в места, где можно купить доброкачественную зелень.


Однажды, когда молодой Доген (величайший, на мой взгляд мастер дзен, 13 век), приехав в Китай постигать дзен, ждал на корабле разрешения на поездку в монастырь, на корабль пришел главный повар ближайшего монастыря, чтобы купить сушеных грибов. Немного побеседовав с ним, Доген сказал: «Почтенный главный повар, почему вы, вместо того, чтобы отдавать все силы постижению практики медитации и изучению слов древних наставников, отнимаете у себя время тем, что занимаете пост главного повара и просто трудитесь?». Старый монах рассмеялся и ответил: «Добрый чужестранец, ты еще так и не понял ни практики, ни смысла того, о чем говорили древние наставники». Доген был удивлен и пристыжен.
А вы говорите, вам не хочется на рынок за салатом зайти…

----------


## Kamla

> А вы говорите, вам не хочется на рынок за салатом зайти…


Ну фсё.. Одеваю противогаз, и бегу на адский рынок за салатом))):d

----------


## Тала

> Ну фсё.. Одеваю противогаз, и бегу на адский рынок за салатом))):d


Буду держать за вас кулачки, чтобы у вас все получилось :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

> Буду держать за вас кулачки, чтобы у вас все получилось


Вы все ещё держите? А то все никак не выходит.. :Smilie:  
Тала, я на самом деле вас ведь спрашиваю, (раз уж вы веганите), может знаете, что из простой растительности можно поесть:d ,чтоб не заморачиваться. А то все пирожки,да пирожки. А сёдня мне вообще в них лук подложили..Лет 5 его не ела, вот сижу смотрю что будет:d

----------


## Ges

Взять бурый (коричневый) нешлифованный рис из расчета стакан в сутки.
Замочить с вечера водой. Утром сварить рис в двух стаканах воды, остаток воды слить, хорошо промыть под проточной водой, съесть за четыре раза в течение дня. Жевать очень тщательно, поскольку рис, не размягченный во рту и не обработанный слюной, плохо переваривается. В этот день за двадцать минут до еды выпивать стакан зеленого чая (не очень крепкого, среднего) со щепоткой морской (йодированной) соли и чайной ложкой яблочного уксуса.
Больше ничего в этот день ни пить, ни есть нельзя.
На второй день рис приготовить таким же способом (замочив с вечера), но в перерывах между приемами пищи можно съесть одно яблоко.
Следующие три-четыре дня- раздельное питание, лучше всего день начинать с какой-нибудь каши: я в течение месяца использовал гречневую кашу (не сечку, а цельнозерновую), сваренную с порезанными луковицей и морковью. В сваренную кашу нарезал зелень (на мой вкус лучше всего кинза) и добавлял грамм 70 натертой или мелконарезаной твердой брынзы типа козьей или овечьей. Вместо соли к каше использовал соевый соус, но нужно выбрать соус, состоящий только из бобов сои и воды, без всякого г…. типа глютомата натрия (усилитель вкуса) и всяких других г…. добавок. Кофе не пить, только зеленый чай, воду и иногда сок.
Мясо – по возможности реже, не жирное и не жареное, лучше всего вареное или запеченное в фольге в духовке или приготовленное в микроволновке (без фольги).
Салаты только с маслом, забыть про майонез и сметану в салата (молочные продукты вообще плохо совмещаются с чем-либо), по возможности вообще откажись от соусов к пище, кроме соевого.
Всякую х… типа пирожных, мороженого и пончиков в сахарной пудре оставь врагам. И еще: никогда не запивай еду, по возможности не пей сразу жидкость после еды, пусть пройдет час или хотя бы тридцать минут.
Книга «Методика Кацудзо Ниши», там все по полной программе: питание, дыхание (очень важные вещи), гимнастические упражнения и все остальное.

----------

